# Cuttlebone?



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*I have a hamster information book and it says you can give your hamster cuttlebone that budgies use so it can help keep their teeth in shape and supply them with the level of calcium and other important minerals in the hamsters diet? Is that true? Does anyone here give their hamsters cuttlebone?*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I always use the wooden shapes that you can buy in pet shops specially for hamsters to chew but not all hamsters use them, if it says in a hamster info book that you can use cuttlefish bone I might try that as well to give them a bit of variety.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never heard of it. What is it?

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's the internal shell from a cuttlefish


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuttlebone (From the cuttlefish) is the long thin white thing you usually see stuck through birds cages. They nibble on it (And make a lot of noise while doing so )

When I had hammies I used to give them cuttlebone as a treat, they seem to love the taste but it was never in the cage constantly (Or it'd be gone in 2 seconds flat ) it's good for keeping their teeth short and has no adverse side effects. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Doesn't it sound like polystyrene when a bird scratches and bites it? x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

My birds love cuttlefish, i'd definately try it for a hamster if it's safe


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Doesn't it sound like polystyrene when a bird scratches and bites it? x


If they do then my bird is doing it wrong  he always makes a racket when he bites his.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Iwouldnt advise it 


the only reason is because it gets sorta dusty and it may xouse respotiry problems

but other than that i dont so why not ,im going to try it


Xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I never had any respiratory problems with my hams. probably only causes them if it's in their cage constantly. Just as a treat it should be fine 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yh as a treat should be fine


i have CF for my snails , so i'll find some in the mass box ^^

(i bought some cuttel fish off ebay for £10 and got about 300 cuttelfish)

lol
xx


----------

